# Saaz "d"



## SJW (18/10/07)

Any reports on this hop. It sounds interesting. Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## Aussie Claret (18/10/07)

SJW said:


> Any reports on this hop. It sounds interesting. Has anyone used it yet?


Hi SJW,
I've used this hop twice once in combination with US Cascade to make a bright ale clone and once in a lager, both turned out great.

It goes very well in the combination with cascade, in the lager it was also very nice and had a slightly spicey / floral aroma.

I give a definite thumbs up.
AC


----------



## Stuster (18/10/07)

This thread should be of some help.


----------

